
Parasite Can Pass Warnings Between Co-Joined Hosts - kungfudoi
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/artful-amoeba/parasite-can-pass-warnings-between-co-joined-hosts/
======
smn1234
"plants plugged into a dodder network where another member had been attacked
increased defensive chemical production and produced skinnier caterpillars,
and this was true even when the hosts were from entirely different plant
families" different plant families can communicate with each other....
fascinating!

